# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  جایگزین برای نوشته های چند خطی دستور echo

## Pedram77

سلام
امروز تو سایت PHP.net برای نوشته های چند خطی (Multiline) که با دستور echo چاپ میشن یه جایگزین پیدا کردم که اسمش Heredoc syntax ــه:
مدل چند خطی معمولی:
<?PHP
    echo "
        <h3>This is a Normal Multiline</h3>
        <p>Multi line</p>
    ";
?>
مدل چند خطی Heredoc syntax :

<?PHP
    echo <<< Matn
        <h3>This is a test of <u>Heredoc syntax</u></h3>
        <p>Multi line</p>
Matn;
?>


فقط یه نکته ای هست اونم اینه که قبل Matn; نباید فاصله باشه. 

مطمعنم این کاربرد های بیشتری داره اگه میدونید لطفا بگید. منبع :
php.net

----------


## Mohammadsgh

همچین کاری یک خوبی داره اونم اینکه سرعت بارگذاری اسکریپت بیشتر میشه ولی امکان اشتباه نگارش تو کد هم هست

----------

